# I'm already missing Rocky...



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm going out of town to my niece's wedding next Wednesday and staying for an entire week. I don't know how I'm going to do it...leaving Rocky for a week. We've gotten even closer since the last time I went away in October...he is so attached to me and I to him. It makes it so much harder. I don't know why...but I love him so very much and I have NEVER EVER felt this way about one of my dogs. He is my baby...my boy...my everything. When he comes and lays down on the sofa with me at night while I'm watching TV, he gives out a big sigh...lays right up against me...and I feel so happy and warm and content. I dont know how I'm going to fall asleep without my boy plastered up against me, .:HistericalSmiley:We fall asleep every night together that way...I love it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel sad for you Dianne. I hate leaving my kids, but at least they have each other. When I get home, I literally jump out of the car and run into the house.
Maybe you could shave him and dress him up and tell people he is your (human) baby.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You know what Sylvia...you may be on to something. Except human babies are not allowed at the wedding. I would take him with me every where I go if it were entirely up to me. I think Maltese would be better behaved than a baby at a wedding! What evvvvvvverrrrrrr!!!!



Sylie said:


> I feel sad for you Dianne. I hate leaving my kids, but at least they have each other. When I get home, I literally jump out of the car and run into the house.
> Maybe you could shave him and dress him up and tell people he is your (human) baby.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee, Dianne. You and I are in the same boat. Tyler and Rocky should have spent next week together. We leave on Monday for our week's vacation for my big b'day and Tyler will be staying at home. I should be all excited about going away but I keep trying to remember what to tell our friend who will be pet sitting him. And I know he'll miss me so much, and I him. :smcry: The boys could have hung out together, watched football and drank beers all week. Hardly have known we were gone. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH so...too bad we didn't know. I'm thinking your big b'day is the same as my big b'day...dare I say the number 60??? Anyway, I think Rocky and Tyler would have been a lot happier with us gone, so they can party on!!! Rocky is staying home with George...he will be working from home. It's the nights that Rocky is going to miss me most. We cuddle, kiss and snuggle all night. George always says he knows the pecking order...Me, Rocky and then George. Poor George...but at least he's realistic. :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Gee, Dianne. You and I are in the same boat. Tyler and Rocky should have spent next week together. We leave on Monday for our week's vacation for my big b'day and Tyler will be staying at home. I should be all excited about going away but I keep trying to remember what to tell our friend who will be pet sitting him. And I know he'll miss me so much, and I him. :smcry: The boys could have hung out together, watched football and drank beers all week. Hardly have known we were gone. :w00t::w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OH so...too bad we didn't know. I'm thinking your big b'day is the same as my big b'day...dare I say the number 60??? Anyway, I think Rocky and Tyler would have been a lot happier with us gone, so they can party on!!! Rocky is staying home with George...he will be working from home. It's the nights that Rocky is going to miss me most. We cuddle, kiss and snuggle all night. George always says he knows the pecking order...Me, Rocky and then George. Poor George...but at least he's realistic. :HistericalSmiley:


Yup, same big one. :w00t: Tyler will be with our friend's daughter and in our home so I think he'll be okay. And I've got neighbors and my cousin coming in for play and feeding since she works all day.  But it's hard.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel for both of you - I MISS my babies just going to town for several hours, can't wait to get home to them. I've been that way with each of my precious Maltese - they do that to you!!!

I think that's one reason I'm such a hermit, love my home on the lake, the serenity of the area and my babies......hate to leave!

Truffles used to go on every trip with me air travel included.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I know how you feel Dianne, I've only left Jodi for one night, 2 days in the past 5 years! 
I really don't like the thought of being away from him. 
But I am getting him used to being away from me, with my friend occasionally taking him for a few hours when I go out shopping. 

oh well, we are slaves to love LOL


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Not to get off topic here, but since two lovely ladies are about to have their best birthday ever, I want to offer some advice. Take pictures. Buy yourself the most beautiful dress you have ever owned, have your hair done, go somewhere fabulous and take pictures. I got the dress and so forth, but I didn't take pictures...now all I have is a blurred memory of the last time I truly felt beautiful. Take pictures.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I think we all know how you feel. These little Maltese truly are like our babies. I never have much fun on a trip when they can't/don't accompany me. The first couple of days, I'm worried about them (even though I know that things are OK) and the last day, I can't wait to get the trip over so I can get home to my "kids".

But I know that you (and Miss Sue) will both have fun and that both Rocky and Tyler will do much better than you do.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sending comforting thoughts and prayers to you and Rocky. Will hope the week goes fast for you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I totally understand. It's really hard for me to leave my babies unless their daddy is home with them, then it isn't so bad. This is why Mark and I don't take many trips together anymore unless they go with us... :blink:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

My b'day is on the 24th...what day is yours? That is great that Tyler will be in his own surroundings. George will be working from home, so Rocky will too. It's the nights I worry about...George goes to bed so early and I'm a night owl...Rocky likes cuddling with me on the couch till midnight. So good that you have people to come in and play with him too. 



Snowbody said:


> Yup, same big one. :w00t: Tyler will be with our friend's daughter and in our home so I think he'll be okay. And I've got neighbors and my cousin coming in for play and feeding since she works all day.  But it's hard.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Claire, isn't it funny how we can miss them like that after only a few hours? No one else understands...so I don't even try to explain. And a home on a lake? I'd never leave!!!



Malt Shoppe said:


> I feel for both of you - I MISS my babies just going to town for several hours, can't wait to get home to them. I've been that way with each of my precious Maltese - they do that to you!!!
> 
> I think that's one reason I'm such a hermit, love my home on the lake, the serenity of the area and my babies......hate to leave!
> 
> Truffles used to go on every trip with me air travel included.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dianne, I can totally relate! Before I got Zooey, I had all these travel aspirations and I carried some of them out, thank goodness, but now I never want to leave her. I have separation anxiety just going to work most days! I probably need a shrink for my overattachment issues, but good to know I'm not totally alone  I hope you have a lovely trip and Rocky will be in wonderful hands!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do hope it goes fast too and doesn't drag on. I think once I get there and start having fun with my brother and family I'll be a bit more relaxed. I worry about if his face is clean, or if he has stickers from the trees stuck on his legs, or if he needs to be brushed. My husband has not taken any interest in grooming him..leaves it all to me. He's just a play toy!



Grace'sMom said:


> Sending comforting thoughts and prayers to you and Rocky. Will hope the week goes fast for you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank modern life for cell phones that take pictures. When I went away last time, I sent DH pictures of the Capitol, he send me pictures of Ray, I sent him pictures of the whitehouse, he send me a picture of Ru in the sink, I sent him a picture of Pennsylvania Avenue, he sent me a picture of the dogs scarfing down their dinner. Pictures go a long way.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dianne, you could not have described my life with Sammie any closer even the plastered against you at nite. I miss Sammie so much last 2 weeks having him sleeping in the pen that I rigged next to my bed. I do lay on the floor till he gets settled at nite. Then I try to sleep facing him. I can't really hold him much yet either. 

It will pass quickly you'll see. Hardest part for me is always the anticipation of something. We all worry about the little things if we're not with them. 
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Well Sylvia, that would be correct if I was part of the modern life. I just upgraded my flip phone to a touch screen phone. No internet, but now I do have texting with a keyboard. So...maybe in ten years, I'll be able to send and receive pictures!!!!:chili:



Sylie said:


> Thank modern life for cell phones that take pictures. When I went away last time, I sent DH pictures of the Capitol, he send me pictures of Ray, I sent him pictures of the whitehouse, he send me a picture of Ru in the sink, I sent him a picture of Pennsylvania Avenue, he sent me a picture of the dogs scarfing down their dinner. Pictures go a long way.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, Kandis, I bet you can't wait for Sammie to get better so you can snuggle up close. That's torture...but soon he will be good as new and you'll be able to hold him all day long!! IF he'd let you...:HistericalSmiley:



SammieMom said:


> Dianne, you could not have described my life with Sammie any closer even the plastered against you at nite. I miss Sammie so much last 2 weeks having him sleeping in the pen that I rigged next to my bed. I do lay on the floor till he gets settled at nite. Then I try to sleep facing him. I can't really hold him much yet either.
> 
> It will pass quickly you'll see. Hardest part for me is always the anticipation of something. We all worry about the little things if we're not with them.
> {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Glad I'm not the only crazy gal...but I think most of us feel the same way here. My dh and I say it all the time. "He's not a dog, he's our BABY!"



zooeysmom said:


> Dianne, I can totally relate! Before I got Zooey, I had all these travel aspirations and I carried some of them out, thank goodness, but now I never want to leave her. I have separation anxiety just going to work most days! I probably need a shrink for my overattachment issues, but good to know I'm not totally alone  I hope you have a lovely trip and Rocky will be in wonderful hands!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks T...I don't want it to go too fast though. I just wish I could take Rocky with me. :blush:



Grace'sMom said:


> Sending comforting thoughts and prayers to you and Rocky. Will hope the week goes fast for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh Dianne I know how you feel, they really know how to wiggle into our hearts:wub: I left Matilda one time when I had a sleep study, all I could talk about was Matilda this Matilda that, I told them I had never been away from her and I wasn't sure I would beable to sleep, they told me I should have brought her, and if for some reason I would need another sleep study she was welcome to come:wub:, my husband said Matilda didn't sleep much, was always checking to see if mommy was coming back.
I know you will miss Rocky, but he will be ok, promise, just think home coming will be soooo awesome


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Paula, you always know the right thing to say. You said you went to a sleep study? My doctor suggested that for me years ago. I never did it. I am going to a doctor that will help me get off Ambien. I've been taking it for years because I have fibromyalgia and was not sleeping at all. Last night, even with the Ambien, I was restless. I know I'm going to have a hard time not sleeping with Rocky...but I also know he will be fine with my hubby. Isn't it funny that I am not saying I will have a hard time not sleeping with hubby! Oh my gosh...embarrassing, hee hee.:blush::HistericalSmiley:



Matilda's mommy said:


> gosh Dianne I know how you feel, they really know how to wiggle into our hearts:wub: I left Matilda one time when I had a sleep study, all I could talk about was Matilda this Matilda that, I told them I had never been away from her and I wasn't sure I would beable to sleep, they told me I should have brought her, and if for some reason I would need another sleep study she was welcome to come:wub:, my husband said Matilda didn't sleep much, was always checking to see if mommy was coming back.
> I know you will miss Rocky, but he will be ok, promise, just think home coming will be soooo awesome


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Claire, isn't it funny how we can miss them like that after only a few hours? No one else understands...so I don't even try to explain. And a home on a lake? I'd never leave!!!


Dianne, I used to hate every morning I had to leave Truffles to work; I told her daily that one day I won't have to leave you.

I came up here and bought this lake house to do my painting; it was the best decision I ever made. (There is an album on my website of my house/azaleas). This is a vacation retreat; no need to go anywhere! (Website is under my specs if you'd like to see) Seeing herons and egrets and bald eagles, wild ducks and pelicans in winter, deer, armadillos, raccoons, are a few of the treats to be seen most anytime.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow oh wow...amazing...so beautiful and tranquil. I can see you being inspired to paint over there. Just beautiful!!!!!!!:thumbsup:




Malt Shoppe said:


> Dianne, I used to hate every morning I had to leave Truffles to work; I told her daily that one day I won't have to leave you.
> 
> I came up here and bought this lake house to do my painting; it was the best decision I ever made. (There is an album on my website of my house/azaleas). This is a vacation retreat; no need to go anywhere! (Website is under my specs if you'd like to see) Seeing herons and egrets and bald eagles, wild ducks and pelicans in winter, deer, armadillos, raccoons, are a few of the treats to be seen most anytime.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Its going to be a long 6 more weeks Diane. I am very grateful it went well. So I feel bad complaining about any of the post rules. They are very heavy though. What makes it hard is you can't do anything at ALL much but talk to them. You can't excite him or he wants to jump up and play now. NO PLAYING on the sheet I have. it's easier to just cont in recovery mode and act same way (bec he in a pen/stroller 24/7) or he get confused wanting to play. A lot of talking, combing, hugs and lap laying (with full leash on). uuuugggg. 
Hey, forgot to say HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh boy...I didn't realize it was going to be that much longer. Poor baby..he's probably wondering why he can't play. You are a great Mom...such patience and love you have for your baby. Thanks...not leaving till Wednesday. I gave him a long bath today and trimmed him up really good so hubby doesn't have trouble brushing him. 



SammieMom said:


> Its going to be a long 6 more weeks Diane. I am very grateful it went well. So I feel bad complaining about any of the post rules. They are very heavy though. What makes it hard is you can't do anything at ALL much but talk to them. You can't excite him or he wants to jump up and play now. NO PLAYING on the sheet I have. it's easier to just cont in recovery mode and act same way (bec he in a pen/stroller 24/7) or he get confused wanting to play. A lot of talking, combing, hugs and lap laying (with full leash on). uuuugggg.
> Hey, forgot to say HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH YOUR FAMILY!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

awww, Dianne I can completely relate!!! Let's all just move to a grassy land somewhere in the country where we can build our very own maltese loving town. All dogs will be welcome in any part of our town. There will be little doggie seats in all city buses. Water bowls with fresh filtered water at every corner. We would never have to leave them. (Rudy wants to be mayor!)

There is no stopping how much you are going to miss him, but you will have so much fun! He will be patiently waiting for you when you return.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh boy...I didn't realize it was going to be that much longer. Poor baby..he's probably wondering why he can't play. You are a great Mom...such patience and love you have for your baby. Thanks...not leaving till Wednesday. I gave him a long bath today and trimmed him up really good so hubby doesn't have trouble brushing him.


Guess what Diane? NO normal BATH for 6 more weeks. :w00t: They said they don't want him standing in water till xrays are done. Easy for him to turn the knee/slip. I wanted to try the soak in the tub, but Ortho thought still too risky and said he will be ok, sponge him off somehow. I wish she would come over and do it.....:HistericalSmiley: Boy, I have I learned a lot more about him and what their bodies can do.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Leigh, what a great idea...let's do it! Maltese heaven on earth!
How is my Rudy boy doing? I may have just been missing your posts, but I really miss hearing about him! I think he'd make a superb mayor!




RudyRoo said:


> awww, Dianne I can completely relate!!! Let's all just move to a grassy land somewhere in the country where we can build our very own maltese loving town. All dogs will be welcome in any part of our town. There will be little doggie seats in all city buses. Water bowls with fresh filtered water at every corner. We would never have to leave them. (Rudy wants to be mayor!)
> 
> There is no stopping how much you are going to miss him, but you will have so much fun! He will be patiently waiting for you when you return.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kandis, what if you got one of those rubber matts you put on the floor of the tub? And give him a shower? He's going to be a stinky winky but a really cute one! You can become a Vet after this is over!!!!



SammieMom said:


> Guess what Diane? NO normal BATH for 6 more weeks. :w00t: They said they don't want him standing in water till xrays are done. Easy for him to turn the knee/slip. I wanted to try the soak in the tub, but Ortho thought still too risky and said he will be ok, sponge him off somehow. I wish she would come over and do it.....:HistericalSmiley: Boy, I have I learned a lot more about him and what their bodies can do.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That was my FIRST response to her Diane, "I have a mat thing and...", stopped me mid sentence, NO BATH PLEASE! Believe me I am no Vet Diane, and I hope someone corrects anything I might explain wrong. I try to remember, and share in case it helps someone like me when I first started noticing a skip that I thought was something they just did and cute. 

Are you feeling any better about leaving him?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> My b'day is on the 24th...what day is yours? That is great that Tyler will be in his own surroundings. George will be working from home, so Rocky will too. It's the nights I worry about...George goes to bed so early and I'm a night owl...Rocky likes cuddling with me on the couch till midnight. So good that you have people to come in and play with him too.


Mine is the 20th - so I'll be spending my birthday on Virgin Gorda. :chili::chili: I'm such a wreck now trying to remember to get everything for Tyler (I bought all his dinner foods, made up his beef and lamb patties and froze them), got in chicken for his b'fasts and will make soup, chicken and veggies that will last much of the week. Also plenty of treats and wee wee pads. I know it will be great having someone here with him but she works all day so that only means morning and night and that's why I have neighbors lined up. Oh and I have Skype so I may sort of be able to see him I'm just dreading him seeing us leave with suitcases Monday morning Funny but the other night when the girl taking care of Tyler was over to get the lay of the land, my DS said "Oh and you'll have to check in on SM and let them know how Tyler is doing." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure that Tyler can show her how. :HistericalSmiley: Have a great trip and try not to worry.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Sue your DS is a hoot.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

I just wanted to wish you both a happy birthday and remind Sylie that it's never too late to feel beautiful... choose a date on the calendar and do it! Maybe it's your 1/4 birthday or your 1/2 birthday or National Cheeseburger Day or something. And this time, take photos! A woman should never go too long without a day where she feels beautiful!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday my dear sweet friend. Have a wonderful time! Where the heck is Virgin Gorda...the Virgin Islands? Just guessing.:HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Mine is the 20th - so I'll be spending my birthday on Virgin Gorda. :chili::chili: I'm such a wreck now trying to remember to get everything for Tyler (I bought all his dinner foods, made up his beef and lamb patties and froze them), got in chicken for his b'fasts and will make soup, chicken and veggies that will last much of the week. Also plenty of treats and wee wee pads. I know it will be great having someone here with him but she works all day so that only means morning and night and that's why I have neighbors lined up. Oh and I have Skype so I may sort of be able to see him I'm just dreading him seeing us leave with suitcases Monday morning Funny but the other night when the girl taking care of Tyler was over to get the lay of the land, my DS said "Oh and you'll have to check in on SM and let them know how Tyler is doing." :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I'm sure that Tyler can show her how. :HistericalSmiley: Have a great trip and try not to worry.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you...and I agree we need to pamper ourselves a little more often.:thumbsup:



munchkin1616 said:


> I just wanted to wish you both a happy birthday and remind Sylie that it's never too late to feel beautiful... choose a date on the calendar and do it! Maybe it's your 1/4 birthday or your 1/2 birthday or National Cheeseburger Day or something. And this time, take photos! A woman should never go too long without a day where she feels beautiful!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:Glad I'm not the only crazy gal...but I think most of us feel the same way here. My dh and I say it all the time. "He's not a dog, he's our BABY!"


Me, too! I always say that Snowball is not a dog ... he's our baby! Well, he is!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Diane, a couple of years ago, Felix went to Tucson to see his mother ... who was celebrating her 90th birthday. He was gone for five days. You should have seen Snowball when I opened the door for Felix when he came back home from the trip! I picked Snowball up and handed him to Felix. Snowball held on to him like Velcro and must have licked Felix's face a hundred times!! 

So, when you come home ... I'm sure Rocky will greet you in the same way.

Enjoy your trip and the wedding. Time will go fast for you and you will be back home before you know it. 

Sending love and hugs to you and Rocky.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, but I can't think about it too much..:HistericalSmiley:I have such a bad back ache the last few days, that I'm worrying more about that now...sitting on a plane for hours to get to NJ. YUCK.



SammieMom said:


> That was my FIRST response to her Diane, "I have a mat thing and...", stopped me mid sentence, NO BATH PLEASE! Believe me I am no Vet Diane, and I hope someone corrects anything I might explain wrong. I try to remember, and share in case it helps someone like me when I first started noticing a skip that I thought was something they just did and cute.
> 
> Are you feeling any better about leaving him?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh that is soooo cute Marie...I love that. Isn't that the best greeting ever?:wub:


OTE=Snowball Pie's Mommi;2003965]Me, too! I always say that Snowball is not a dog ... he's our baby! Well, he is!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Diane, a couple of years ago, Felix went to Tucson to see his mother ... who was celebrating her 90th birthday. He was gone for five days. You should have seen Snowball when I opened the door for Felix when he came back home from the trip! I picked Snowball up and handed him to Felix. Snowball held on to him like Velcro and must have licked Felix's face a hundred times!! 

So, when you come home ... I'm sure Rocky will greet you in the same way.

Enjoy your trip and the wedding. Time will go fast for you and you will be back home before you know it. 

Sending love and hugs to you and Rocky.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

awwwww.....im sad for you but YOU WILL MAKE IT! Absence makes the heart grow fonder just think how great it will be to see him when you get home. Lets us now how it is when you get home.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you have to leave your baby for a week. I think we all totally feel your pain here! ♥ I hope that your vacation and the wedding will be a wonderful distraction and that you're home with Rocky before you know it!


----------

